# Motorcycle road trip.



## Garbz (Jul 4, 2007)

I tagged along with some friends on a road trip on Saturday.







My lack of motorbike left me in the yellow lexus to take photos






Sadly the best action photo I could take from the back











Since Australian law prohibits personally identifying people we'll just call this one Elle. I wonder if the law covers online nicknames, and I also wonder if she is paying attention 











Sadly the trip did not end well for one of us.






Fun weekend none the less. I just need to buy a bike now.


----------



## elle (Jul 4, 2007)

lol yay, you will join the dark side with us! 

I love that last shot, I'm just glad I was one who had to go get the trailer. I didnt really want to sit by the side of the road as long as you guys did lol.

Good photos!


----------



## Garbz (Jul 4, 2007)

It was great. I found out ALL of your friends are mech engineers lol


----------



## elle (Jul 4, 2007)

Garbz said:


> It was great. I found out ALL of your friends are mech engineers lol


 
lol and there is a problem with that? 

but you're just special that you arent one and you get to be a friend


----------



## ASCSurveyor (Jul 4, 2007)

Great photos.  Was that a one-way curvey road?  No such thing here in the states... or at least... I haven't found it yet.

Nice Katoom.  Saw a couple out a Deals Gap a few weeks ago at our National SV Rally at the Tail Of The Dragon.  Not sure if you Aussies have heard of it or not.  Anyway, after watching them... ahem... pass me... I've never wanted a motard so much in my life.  

Anyway, hope the one that went down is ok.  Lowside/Highside?  Looks like you're all wearing plenty of gear... something alot of people don't understand here in the states.  :x


----------



## Garbz (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah it's funny. We got a guy at uni from the states who was here 2 days before he got fined for not wearing safety gear on a bike. He got done for drink driving shortly after as well since the limit here is .05

No one way curvy roads here. The shot of rocket man was done while on a wider 4 lane road before we hit the mountains.


----------



## elle (Jul 4, 2007)

But the one way curvy roads do exist  You just have to know where. 

The motard got a flat tyre, a bit unfortunate, but better than crashing. Yeah they are great fun to ride, and hard to keep up with, especially when you are riding with a group of them and they delibaretly take you down a twisty dirt road when you're on your road bike lol. The sealed road up though is well worth the dirt down.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 20, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Yeah it's funny. We got a guy at uni from the states who was here 2 days before he got fined for not wearing safety gear on a bike. He got done for drink driving shortly after as well since the limit here is .05
> 
> No one way curvy roads here. The shot of rocket man was done while on a wider 4 lane road before we hit the mountains.



I'm so glad I live in a country that isn't a police state. Who would have thought that the "hard-core" country that ejected John Lennon for a roach would be humanistic and a symbol of freedom and liberty in comparison to what the western world has become today?


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 20, 2008)

Better you suffer in a leather racing suit, than suffer in a hospital bed with road-rash all over your body.  Just my view of it.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry to be joining in on a thread that features an activity that I know nothing about ... but I still feel like stating how much I like the second and also the last photo --- I don't like the last one out of spite, how would I, no, not for that, but just for how it was taken, for the light you had, Garbz, when you took it (while driving your car??? :raisedbrow: ), for where there is the tow car, for the lines on the road ... 

And I like the second because of its "zooming-by-by-car"-panning effect and the fact that bike and rider are in focus!


----------

